# Erfahrungen mit Gore Alp X 2 Paclite Jacke?



## pixelquantec (30. November 2008)

Hab mir Freitag die Alp X 2 Jacke und Hose gekauft um gut durch Dauerregen zu kommen. Hab gleich am Samstag die Gelegenheit zum Test gehabt ( 0°C und Schneeregen ). Fazit: Hose gut. Jacke sehr schlecht. Wasserdicht sind beide Teile und innerhalb von Minuten komplett Trocken. Bin eine Stunde easy geradelt ohne Steigungen und ohne große Belastung.

*Hose:* Ich hatte eine kurze Radhose und Beinlinge drunter. Nach einer Stunde im Dauernass: Alles trocken, nicht geschwitzt, nicht gefroren TOPP!! Außer: Die Hose rast verdammt nah am großen Blatt vorbei.

*Jacke:* Ich hatte ein kurzes Funktionsunterhemd an und ein leichtes Wintertrikot darüber. Darauf dann die Jacke und einen Rucksack. Am Anfang war es echt zu kühl, was sich nach einer halben Stunde in nasskalt verwandelt hatte. Nach einer Stunde musste ich den ersten Test abbrechen und enttäuscht nach Hause radeln. Hemd und Trikot komplett nassgeschwitzt. Die Jacke hatte an allen Nähten ( innen ) Schwitzwasser.

Hab ich was falsch gemacht? Ich bin echt sauer und überlege gerade, die Jacke wieder um zu tauschen. Ich wollte damit eigentlich trocken im Regen fahren und nächstes Jahr mit dieser Jacke über die Alpen.


----------



## polo (1. Dezember 2008)

alle werbung zum trotz: man wird bei andauerndem regen naß - von außen oder halt von innen. wichtiger als komplett trocken zu bleiben, ist es, warm zu bleiben. daher nächstes mal noch was wärmendes mitnehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (1. Dezember 2008)

meine erfahrung: 
(1) wasserdichte jacken sind zum beiken eher ungeeignet, weil sie nie alles an schweiss wegtransportieren können, 
(2) besser sind windichte, hoch atmungsaktive jacken (von mir aus auch wasserabweisend) alias softshell, 
und wenn's regnet wird man nass. 

hat man sich damit abgefunden, fällt die auswahl deutlich leichter. 
man sucht ne jacke nach typ 2 und schaut, wie man sich drin bewegen kann.
typ 1 (hardshell à la gore tex etc.), wenn ich mich wenig anstrenge, für die expedition und die fußgängerzone.


----------



## wurzelhoppser (1. Dezember 2008)

Wie schon gesagt Regen Jacken sind halt nur bedingt einsatz fähig.Bin gestern auch bei Dauerregen und 2 Grad mit einer Gore-Paclite regenjacke ,Winterunterhemd Craft,und Gore Tool Jacke unterwegs gewessen muß sagen optimal.Habe aber das gleiche das an den nähten das verdampfte Wasser ist aber durch die Gore Tool kommt dann halt nichts durch und hält bei den Temperaturen außerdem schön warm.Gibt aber betdeutend schlechtere Regenjacken,wo du deinen Freischwimmer drin machen kannst.Die Kombi die du fährst,mit kurzem Unterhemd,und leichtem Wintertrikot ist bestimmt auch etwas gewagt bei den Temperaturen.Gruss


----------



## pixelquantec (1. Dezember 2008)

Ich wollte ja nicht zu warm angezogen fahren und somit der Jacke die Chance geben, atmungsaktiv zu sein. Wenn ich mich dicker anziehe, dann entsteht doch mehr Schweiß, der dann die dickeren Schichten ebenso durchnässt. Ich habe die Jacke eigentlich für kühlere Regentouren gekauft. Es wäre nur doof, wenn sie nicht funktioniert. 

Ich werd es nochmal in Kombination mit meiner Gore Windstopperjacke testen. Die ist dicker und hat eine Fleeceinnenseite. Wenn das auch nicht funktioniert, kann ich mir für das Geld auch 2 Softshelljacken kaufen. Wenn die eine "durch" ist kann ich dann die zweite anziehen.


----------



## polo (2. Dezember 2008)

mit 2 membranschichten wird das ganze nur schlimmer. 
mit wärmer anziehen meinte ich nicht, gleich zu beginn alles anhaben (da ist deine logik richtig), sondern dann mehr anziehen, wenn dir naß-kalt ist, wobei meiner erfahrung nach wolle naß besser warmhält als synthetik.


----------



## kroiterfee (2. Dezember 2008)

lags vielleicht eher am rucksack? von vorn kommt der kühlende fahrtwind und am rück wo du quasi im windschatten bist kann der schweiss nicht raus weil direkt der rucksack drüber ist... 

hose ist top. hab ich auch. bei mir allerdings keinerlei probleme mit dem kettenblatt.


----------



## dubbel (2. Dezember 2008)

ist der naive gedanke tatsächlich, eine zusätzliche lage würde zu _weniger _verschwitzter feuchtigkeit führen?


----------



## polo (2. Dezember 2008)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> von vorn kommt der kühlende fahrtwind



die jacke ist winddicht.


----------



## kroiterfee (2. Dezember 2008)

das stimmt wohl. der wind kommt zwar nicht durch die jacke, allerdings kühlt dieser die jacke dennoch runter. grade die pac lite sachen sind äusserst dünn.


----------



## polo (2. Dezember 2008)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (2. Dezember 2008)

konvektion -> wärmestrahlung -> wärmeleitung.


----------



## polo (2. Dezember 2008)

auch bei schweiß?


----------



## dubbel (2. Dezember 2008)

da müsst ich erst mal die spezifische wärmekapazität von schweiss gugeln. 
oder hast du die parat?


----------



## polo (2. Dezember 2008)

naja, analog zu salzwasser sicherlich niedriger als normales wasser.


----------



## pixelquantec (2. Dezember 2008)

Naja es ist ja so, daß kalte Luft extrem weniger Wasser aufnehmen kann als warme Luft. Das würde ja bedeuten, daß die Jacke bei kaltem Wetter kaum, oder gar nicht funktionieren kann. Werd es evtl. morgen mal mit mehr Klamotten drunter testen. Theoretisch müsste dann die Temperatur von Schicht zu Schicht abnehmen und nicht so drastisch, als wenn man nur 2 Lagen drunter hat. Somit könnte theoretisch die Feuchtigkeit in die außeren Schichten diffundieren und wird sich dann in einer äußeren Schicht ansammeln, sobald die Temperatur dort zu niedrig ist....???

Möglichkeit 2 wäre: Die Jacke hat einen Fabrikationsfehler.



> lags vielleicht eher am rucksack?


Ne Alp-X sollte für den permanenten Gebrauch eines Rucksackes konzipiert sein. Alle andere wäre Schwachsinn.


----------



## polo (2. Dezember 2008)

pixelquantec schrieb:


> Naja es ist ja so, daß kalte Luft extrem weniger Wasser aufnehmen kann als warme Luft. Das würde ja bedeuten, daß die Jacke bei kaltem Wetter kaum, oder gar nicht funktionieren kann. Werd es evtl. morgen mal mit mehr Klamotten drunter testen. Theoretisch müsste dann die Temperatur von Schicht zu Schicht abnehmen und nicht so drastisch, als wenn man nur 2 Lagen drunter hat. Somit könnte theoretisch die Feuchtigkeit in die außeren Schichten diffundieren und wird sich dann in einer äußeren Schicht ansammeln, sobald die Temperatur dort zu niedrig ist....???


nein. goremembrane brauchen einen temperaturunterschied, damit sie richtig funktionieren. du bist warm, außen ist kalt => dampf kann raus.
aber: wenn man länger im regen fährt, funktioniert irgendwann die imprägnierung nicht mehr, die außenschicht der jacke ist klatschnaß. dann funktioniert keine membran mehr, dampf kann nicht raus, sondern kondensiert innen.
wegen weiterer wärmender schichten: nicht mit zu viel starten. sonst schwitzt du mehr, und die membran kommt an die grenze. dann was wärmendes drunter anziehen, wenn dir kalt ist.
und: wer länger bei regen aktiv ist, wird feucht / naß. punkt. alles andere ist werbemüll.
daher: untere schichten nehmen, die auch im feuchten zustand wärmen. wenn's um bissi wärme geht, kann das merinowolle besser als synthetik, bei höherer isolierung kann das kunstfaser besser als fleece.
schließlich: kann natürlich sein, daß ein fabrikationsfehler vorliegt. aber grundsätzlich erwarten viele zu viel von den ganzen -texklamotten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (3. Dezember 2008)

ist fleece nicht aus kunstfaser?


----------



## polo (3. Dezember 2008)

ja, aber in abgrenzung zu daune oder normalem fleece hat sich kunstfaser als generischer begriff etabliert. es geht um dauneähnliche kunstfaser, die im gegensatz zu fleece richtig loft erzeugen, z.b. http://www.rocksports.de/shop/produ...Jacket/Berghaus-Ignite-Jacket-black-Gr-L.html


----------



## kroiterfee (3. Dezember 2008)

polos fachwissen erstaunt mich immer wieder.


----------



## dubbel (3. Dezember 2008)

mein bester schüler.


----------



## downgrade (3. Dezember 2008)

Besser: Jünger? ;-)

Zum Thema: Die von Polo zitierte "Kunstfaser", die besser wärmt als Fleece - gibt´s die auch zum unter die Jacke ziehen? So in richtig warm?

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## polo (3. Dezember 2008)

die mußt du nicht drunterziehen, das außenmaterial schützt vor wind. aber: die dinger entwickeln eine ziemliche wärmeleistung. leichte versionen (ca. 400g) sind schon mit einem ca. 300er fleece vergleichbar (die das doppelte wiegen) und daher nur bei kalten verhältnissen oder pausen sinnvoll.


----------



## dubbel (3. Dezember 2008)

mit anderen worten: zum beiken nicht sinnvoll.


----------



## polo (3. Dezember 2008)

polo schrieb:


> nur bei kalten verhältnissen oder pausen


...


----------



## dubbel (3. Dezember 2008)

das "oder" stört mich, es müsste "und" heissen.


----------



## downgrade (3. Dezember 2008)

Ich meine Temperaturen unter 0 Grad, eventuell bzw. meistens auch noch sehr windig. Bisher ziehe ich eine Fleecejacke unter die Halb-und-Halb-Softshell von Adidas. Das Fleece bringt nicht wirklich viel.
Unter dem Fleece habe ich das Meraklon/Merino-Hemd von Brynje: Ja, ich friere leicht ;-)

Gibt es denn aus dem zitierten Material echte Radjacken??? Die am Rücken deutlich länger sind?

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## downgrade (3. Dezember 2008)

dubbel schrieb:


> das "oder" stört mich, es müsste "und" heissen.



Hast Recht!


----------



## polo (3. Dezember 2008)

ja, der klimawandel


----------



## downgrade (3. Dezember 2008)

Schade, wenn ich bei den gängigen Shops "Primaloft" eingebe, bekomme ich nur Handschuhe von Roeckl als Treffer - fahren die in richtig kalten Regionen im Winter kein Rad?

Seltsam ...

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## polo (3. Dezember 2008)

da mußt du vermutlich eher bei den outdoor- denn bei den radjohnnies gucken.


----------



## dubbel (3. Dezember 2008)

http://www.google.de/products?hl=de&show=dd&q=primaloft

imho aber nicht zum beiken geeignet - das ist echt eher was für pausen beim eisklettern, everest base camp oder eben nach dem fahren, wenn man sich auf dem parkplatz noch ne kanne glühwein reinzieht.


----------



## pixelquantec (3. Dezember 2008)

Hab das heute mal mit anderer Kombination ( langes Funktionsunterhemd / leichtes Wintertrikot / Laufjacke Modell ALDI und darüber die vom Hersteller so hoch gelobte Alp-X  bei 0°C und leichtem Schneefall und am Boden 5cm Schneematsch ) getestet und es funzt deutlich besser. Die einzelnen Lagen waren trotzdem feucht, aber warm. Jedoch hatte ich bei dem Preis deutlich mehr erwartet. 
Was sollte man denn dann bei 10°C im Regen anziehen? Die o.g. Kombi wäre dann auf jeden Fall zu warm.


----------



## polo (4. Dezember 2008)

wieso ziehst du bei 0° und leichtem schneefall eine wasserdichte jacke an?


----------



## dubbel (4. Dezember 2008)

aus was ist die "Laufjacke Modell ALDI "?


----------



## downgrade (4. Dezember 2008)

Interessant an dem Primaloft-Material ist ja, daß es naß genauso gut wärmt wie trocken.

http://www.globetrotter.de/de/beratung/mat_info_detail.php?material=Primaloft

Leider ist das Material noch nicht bis in die Bikebekleidungs-Branche vorgedrungen. Innovativ scheint diese nicht gerade zu sein, wie in vielen anderen Branchen bestimmen wohl die MBAs die technische Entwicklung, nicht die Ingenieure :-(

Hier der Link zu Primaloft auf deutsch:

http://www.primaloft.com/outdoor_GR/index.html

Die Links dort auf die Hersteller von Bekleidung führen leider nur auf die Homepages, nicht zu konkreten Produkten.

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (4. Dezember 2008)

downgrade schrieb:


> Leider ist das Material noch nicht bis in die Bikebekleidungs-Branche vorgedrungen.



http://www.google.de/products?hl=de&show=dd&q=primaloft

Produkte  Ergebnisse 1 - 10 von *ca. 1.126 Ergebnissen *für primaloft. (0,15 Sekunden)


----------



## polo (4. Dezember 2008)

und wenn du eine kleine vorauswahl willst:
http://www.alpin.de/produkttest/news/ae6fb517-38eb-4076-a1ee-3c6cec2976d2
dubbel hat mit dem verweis, daß die dinger ziemlich warm sind, schon recht. aber die leichtesten jacken dieser art starten so bei 250g gesamtgewicht.
deine vermutung zur innovationsfähigkeit der bikebekleidungsbranche teile ich zu 100%. da sind die opa marken à la jack wolfskin oder schöffel weiter.


----------



## downgrade (4. Dezember 2008)

dubbel schrieb:


> http://www.google.de/products?hl=de&show=dd&q=primaloft
> 
> Produkte  Ergebnisse 1 - 10 von *ca. 1.126 Ergebnissen *für primaloft. (0,15 Sekunden)





Ich finde da keine Bekleidung für *Biker *...

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## akay (4. Dezember 2008)

Innovationsfähigkeit der Biker-Klamottenindustrie hin oder her: die Diskussion um Primaloft führt hier nicht weiter, das ist so ein Wattezeugs ähnlich wie Thinsulate. Daraus kann man keine Jacken basteln, das ist ein Futtermaterial.
Wer bei -10° oder kälter biken geht, der möge sich sowas anschauen ...

Was die Schwitzerei angeht, ist das Zwiebelprinzip immer noch die beste Lösung. Bergauf möglichst keine Membrankleidung drüber, bergab oder in der Ebene möglichst winddicht.
Und ums ausprobieren kommt wohl keiner herum, dazu sind die persönlichen Befindlichkeiten und die Materialien zu unterschiedlich.

Gruß, akay


----------



## dubbel (4. Dezember 2008)

downgrade schrieb:


> Ich finde da keine Bekleidung für *Biker *...



ja eben. 
weil: 





polo schrieb:


> da mußt du vermutlich eher bei den outdoor- denn bei den radjohnnies gucken.


bzw.


dubbel schrieb:


> imho aber nicht zum beiken geeignet - das ist echt eher was für pausen beim eisklettern, everest base camp oder eben nach dem fahren, wenn man sich auf dem parkplatz noch ne kanne glühwein reinzieht.


----------



## polo (4. Dezember 2008)

wobei ich eine leichte kunstfaserjacke mit pertex drumrum sinnvoller finde als die ganze winterwindstopperjacken, die derzeit vercheckt werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## downgrade (4. Dezember 2008)

@ akay

Ich gehe bis -10 Grad Biken, incl. Windchill natürlich. 

Thinsulate ist übrigens doppelt so warm wie Merino-Wolle oder Primaloft - kein Wunder, daß daraus v.a. Winterschuhe gefertigt werden ;-)

Bikebekleidung daraus gibt es - nach meiner Recherche - nicht!

@ dubbel

Ich bin nicht Deiner Meinung. Warum sollte man eine warme, dicke, schwere Fleeceschicht einer warmen, dünnen, leichten Schicht aus Primaloft vorziehen? "Klimatechnisch" spricht auch nix dafür.

Daß es das nicht gibt  stimmt, für Biker, das macht es aber auch nicht besser ;-)

@ polo

Was ist "pertex" nun wieder? Unter

http://www.matlexikon.de/kategorie-textilien

finde ich das nicht!

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## polo (5. Dezember 2008)

pertex ist das, was sehr oft als hülle für daune oder kunstfaser verwendet wird. gibt's in verschiedenen stärken, unterschiedlich robust und windabweisend. wird oft ohne füllung als ultraleichte windjacke verwendet.
daher sind die üblichen kunstfaserjacken nicht ganz so dampfdurchlässig wie fleece solo. 
im übrigen ist es m.e, wurscht, ob nun bikespezifisch oder nicht. auch outdooroberteile sind oft hinten länger geschnitten, man sollte halt darauf achten, daß die ärmel lang genug sind.


----------



## dubbel (5. Dezember 2008)

pertex = dünne, halbwegs winddichte mikrofaser.


----------



## downgrade (6. Dezember 2008)

Dann werde ich mal mein Glück in Osnabrück bei Bewatrek versuchen.

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## pixelquantec (7. Dezember 2008)

> wieso ziehst du bei 0° und leichtem schneefall eine wasserdichte jacke an?


 
.......na um die Atmungsaktivität der Jacke zu testen. 
Hab meinen Händler schon vorgewarnt, dass ich die Jacke evtl. umtauschen werde. Die Frage ist nur in was??? Da ich mit meiner Freizeit aktuell effektiv umgehen muß, fahre ich auch bei schlechtem Wetter am Wochenende Touren (3-5h). In der Woche fahre ich meist 2mal abends im Dunkeln ohne Rücksicht aufs Wetter ca. 1,5h am Stück. Was für eine Jacke würdet ihr da empfehlen??

Achso. 2009 geht auch über die Alpen. Wenn es da regnet muß ich auch weiterfahren können. Mit dieser Alp-X sehe ich mich dort nicht, da sie ja schon bei Temp. um Null nicht so funktioniert, wie die Werbung verspricht........


----------



## downgrade (7. Dezember 2008)

Bei Regen fahr ich mit einer Regenjacke mit einer Membran von Event. Vaude Event II: Auch nicht perfekt, aber schon sehr gut!

Gruß
Ralf

p.s. Irgendwo ist die Effektivität der Membranen begrenzt!


----------



## Scalpel3000 (8. Dezember 2008)

Moin, 
ich habe die AlpX Regenjacke 2006 gekauft und die auch schon das ein oder andere mal im Regen beim Biken und auf den verschiedenen Transalp angehabt,

Ich finde wirklich das die Jacke der größte MIST ist.
Zumindest ist die von außen Wasserdicht aber Atmungsaktiv wie ne Mülltüte.

Und das nicht nur bei Temp. um 0° sondern auch im Sommer bei 5°-20°

Gestern habe ich die Jacke zum Laufen (nicht Joggen) benutzt.

Darunter habe ich nur das Early Winter ASSOS Unterhemd getragen. Außentemp ca. 2° bis 5° und kein Regen..nach ca. 1h war innen alles NASS...zumindest die komplette Haut der Jacke..Funktion--Hallo wo ist die hin bei dieser Jacke..??
und das für 235,- / 460,- DM

Und im Dauerregen ist die zu Bergauffahrten meiner Meinung nach völlig ungeeignet.

Ich bin auch noch auf der SUCHE nach einer Atmungsaktiven vollwertigen Regenjacke.

Diese sogn. SEMI Wind / Regenjacken wie ASSOS Climajet sind ja keine vollwertigen Regenjacken, so etwas bieten ja mittlerweile viele Hersteller an.
Und selbst in diesen Modellen hängt sich das Schwitzwasser am Rücken auf.

Oder bin ich vielleicht zu DOOF und begreife die Funktion nicht.


----------



## downgrade (8. Dezember 2008)

Völlig wasserdicht und völlig atmungsaktiv schließt sich aus. Das Event-Material ist allerdings dampfdurchlässiger als das von Gore - polo hatte da mal eine Vergleichstabelle gepostet vor einiger Zeit oder einen Link darauf.

Ich kenne dieses Assos-Unterhemd nicht. Vielleicht wäre es aber sinnvoll, etwas unter die Regenjacke zu ziehen, was mehr Feuchtigkeit zwischenspeichern kann? Die "Belastung" nur durch Laufen sollte aber eigentlich nicht so groß sein, daß man komplett naß wird. Erst Recht nicht bei so niedrigen Temperaturen. 

Ich fahre GA1 mit meiner Event bei Temperaturen bis 10 Grad, ohne daß ich darunter naß werde, feuchter wirds natürlich. Mit funktionierender Funktionsunterwäsche bleibt die Haut aber trocken.

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## loretto6 (8. Dezember 2008)

Dass es unter Regenjacken immer feucht wird, liegt wohl auch daran, dass die Membran meist nicht eng am Körper anliegt. Sie kühlt aus, es bildet sich Kondenswasser, das nicht mehr nach außen gelangt. 

Außerdem kann die Membran sowieso nicht soviel Feuchtigkeit nach außen transportieren, wie man rausschwitzt, wenn man kräftig in die Pedale tritt.

Ich fahre deswegen seit Jahren im Winter mit einem Windstopper-Trikot und darunter - je nach Temperatur - ein kurzen oder langes Funktionshemd. Das funktioniert gut - und wenn man ab und zu imprägniert, hält es den Regen gut ab. 

Falls man längere Pausen macht, empfiehlt es sich, noch was drüber zu ziehen.


----------



## traveller23 (8. Dezember 2008)

Da gabs mal einen sehr guten Beitrag in einem ähnlichen Thread. 

Grundproblem lt. diesen ist das Problem, das  mit Feuchtigkeit gesättigte Luft (Regen) kaum mehr Feuchtigkeit aufnehmen kann. Wars das mit der tollen Regenjacke die innen staubtrocken bleibt. 
Mag das ganze noch beim "normalen" Wandern funktionieren, wird beim Biken halt dich wesentlich mehr Feuchtigkeit (Schweiß) produziert und das ist dann eben zuviel des Guten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scalpel3000 (8. Dezember 2008)

selbst beim zügigen Wandern funktioniert das nicht ....

und 1x Unterhemd und die Gore Jacke ist ja wohl nicht sooo warm....zumindest stehenbleiben darf man damit dann nicht...

Ich könnte natürlich 1x Falke Unterhemd kurz plus langärmeliges ASSOS Unterhemd Early-Winter und dann die Regenjacke....
doch außer das es ein bichen wärmer ist hängt sich trotzdem die Feuchtigkeit innen auf....
das ohne Regen von außen und beim strammen Wandern (Power-Walking) mit ca. 250 - 500 hm...

zum biken ist für mich die AlpX Jacke und auch die lange Hose eigentlich völlig ungeeignet..!

Deshalb bevorzuge ich auch zur Transalp´ne kurze Regenhose, denn damit kann man zumindest einigermaßen mit trockenem Hintern und vor allem trockenen Sitz-Polster im Regen bergauf biken.

Schon mal jemand 1000hm am stück mit einer langen Regenhose im strömenden Regen bei 18 bis 20° hochgekurbelt..??

Das fühlt sich doch total beschissen an.....


----------



## Holstenpils1 (8. Dezember 2008)

Schreibt mal bitte was zu der Hose


----------



## pixelquantec (8. Dezember 2008)

Also mit der Hose bin ich bisher zufrieden. Beinlinge und wenn es kälter ist noch Knielinge und alles ist warm und trocken.

Das mit der Sättigung der Luft bei Regen lasse ich nicht gelten. Wenn man eine Regenjacke zum biken konstruiert, sollte man bei der Entwicklung logischerweise einkalkulieren, daß an der Jacke Innen und Außen annähernd 100% rel. Luftfeuchte herrschen. Das dies bei großen Temperaturgefälle auftritt, ist auch bekannt. Ebenso, daß folglich ein Sättigungsdefizit entsteht, welches in Zahlen gesehen schon riesig ist.

Unter diesen Vorausseztungen baut Gore eine Alp-X Jacke und nimmt dafür 250,00 inkl. einer "revolutionären" Membran. HaHaHa....
Ich mache diese Woche noch einen Test und wenn es nicht funzt, dann tausche ich sie um. Nur in was ich sie umtausche weiß ich noch nicht. Wie schon erwähnt: Ich suche was zum Regenfahren.


----------



## polo (9. Dezember 2008)

vielleicht solltest du eingestehen, daß du dich von der werbung hast blenden lassen. die 100% wasserdichte und komplett dampfdurchlässige jacke gibt es nicht. wer bei regen länger fährt, wird feucht - von innen oder von außen.


----------



## dubbel (9. Dezember 2008)

pixelquantec schrieb:


> Unter diesen Vorausseztungen baut Gore eine Alp-X Jacke und nimmt dafür 250,00 inkl. einer "revolutionären" Membran. HaHaHa....


und offensichtlich fällst du drauf rein und zahlst das auch noch. HaHaHa....


----------



## downgrade (9. Dezember 2008)

Es gibt ja "bessere" Jacken für - etwas - weniger Geld: Stichwort "Event"

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## kroiterfee (9. Dezember 2008)

Holstenpils1 schrieb:


> Schreibt mal bitte was zu der Hose



hose ist wie ich finde super. ich trag im winter/herbst je nach templage eine lange lauf-tight drunter. dadurch das dass paclite zeug so dünn ist, ist da nichts gross man stehenbleiben. man friert. ansonsten super teil. meine hat gut geatmet allerdings hat es nur genieselt.


----------



## Jocki (9. Dezember 2008)

Hier mal meine Erfahrungen zu den Bekleidungschichten:

Membranjacken (Event, Gore-tex etc machen (nur) Sinn am Rennrad bei Regenwetter und Grundlagentraining, im Gebirge als Notfallsjacke bzw. bei sehr kalten, nassen und windigen Bedingungen(um Unterkühlung zu vermeiden) und für lange Abfahrten. Da würd ich auf jeden Fall bei den Bergsportspezialisten schauen, die sind auf jeden Fall durchdachter wie die bikespezifischen Teile.

Primaloft: Besticht durch minimales Packmaß und hohe Wärmeleistung. Ideal um in Pausen warm zu bleiben. Bei Belastung find ich es nicht so gut, da das Primaloft sowohl außen und innen mit nem windfesten Material verarbeitet wird. Ist also nicht so dampfdurchlässig wie ein Gewebe. (Interessant ist die Primaloft-weste von Skinfit, die hat ne Front aus Primloft und nen elastischen dünnen Rücken).


----------



## joesi1 (21. Februar 2009)

und was ist jetzt euer Meinung nach die ideale Jacke / Tragekombination ? Was haltet ihr von einer Softshell-Weste für die kältere und nässere Übergangszeit anstatt einer Jacke ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jocki (21. Februar 2009)

Bei (warmen) Softshellwesten hat man immer das Problem das der Rumpf schön warm ist, dafür friert man an den Armen. Ich nehm jetzt meistens nen hauchdünnen leichten Windbreaker als oberste Schicht, mit entsprechenden Wärmeschichten darunter. 

Interesant ist auch das Ding hier:





Ein wasserdichtes elastisches Trikot von Raidlight.


----------



## pixelquantec (22. Februar 2009)

Ich hab nun mehrere Fahrten im Regen "absolviert" und warscheinlich eine Kombination gefunden, mit der die Alp x 2 Jacke funktioniert. Allerdings im Bereich bis 70% HFmax. Heute, nach knapp 4 Stunden Fahrt und die Hälfte davon im Regen bei 5°C, war alles trocken und ich hab nicht gefroren.
Wie das bei 15°C und Uphill funktionieren soll, ist mir allerdings noch schleierhaft.
Von Gore hatte ich nach den ersten entäuschenden Einsätzen nur dumme Antworten bekommen: z.B. wie "Die Jacke funktioniert wunderbar" oder "unter der Jacke möglichst Gore-Funktionswäsche und Gore-Trikots tragen"
Bei dem Preis hatte ich etwas mehr Kompetenz erwartet.


----------



## Eifelwolf (29. April 2009)

pixelquantec schrieb:


> Ich hab nun mehrere Fahrten im Regen "absolviert" und warscheinlich eine Kombination gefunden, mit der die Alp x 2 Jacke funktioniert. ...


 
Verrätst Du auch Deine gefundene Kombination ?


----------



## Scalpel3000 (22. Mai 2009)

Also ich habe bisher NIX gefunden..ist alles Mist..!!

ob billig oder teuer..egal...
funktionieren tun die alle nicht so wie sie sollen.

Denn ich suche eigentlich eine Regenjacke die leicht ist max. 250g leicht ist, dicht ist und auch unter den Armen kein Netzeinsatz hat.

Alle Jacken incls. Event, Paclite Gore AlpX etc. auch die teuren Varianten, selbst die im Wanderbereich angesiedelten hochwertigen Marken wie Mammut, TNF etc. das geht gar nicht.

Bergauf damit meine ich so Puls bei dauerhaften 140-165 Schläge da versagt jede noch so teure Jacke. 

Dazu dann noch einen Rucksack und das bei Dauerregen bei 10° bis 20° Außentemp. versagt jede REGENJACKE.

Man wird sowohl von innen (Schwitzwasser) als auch von außen nass.... 

und nur dafür brauche ich eine ordentliche Regenjacke, denn
zu Hause auf meinen bekannten Strecken fahre ich nicht wenn es regnet, sollte eine Schauer kommen breche ich die Runde ab und fahre Heim....Nass bin ich dann sowieso.

Bin ich von daheim zu weit entfernt lasse ich mich abholen, denn seien wir mal ehrlich, im Regen macht doch das sportlich orientierte Radfahren mal überhaupt keinen Spass.

Die Regenjacke schützt in Verbindung mit Ärmlingen und/oder einem 100er Fleece nur vor Kälte/Nässe bergab.

Bergauf kann man getrost jede noch so teure Regenjacke weglassen.

das beste von mir getestete regendichte funktionierende Textil ist einen kurze Regenhose von GORE oder Vaude.


----------



## pixelquantec (23. Mai 2009)

Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, das beim Fahren im GA1 und GA2 Bereich die Jacke funktioniert. Ich habe dann je nach Temperatur etwas weniger drunter an, als wenn man ohne Jacke fahren würde ( Funktionsshirt + evtl Radtrikot ). Bei langen heftigen Anstiegen, die nur mit höhrem Puls fahrbar sind, ist die Jacke dann auch am Ende. Aber sind wir mal ehrlich: nach solchen langen Anstiegen ist man auch ohne Regen naß. Meine Hausrunde fahre ich auch bei Regen und nach 2 Stunden bin ich drunter immer noch trocken. Allerdings sollte man keine längere Pause einlegen. Dann staut sich die Wärme und man schwitzt unweigerlich. Anschließend wird es dann richtig kalt, da die Jacke ja nur ne Folie ist und nicht wärmt.


----------



## polo (23. Mai 2009)

bekleidung wärmt nicht, sondern speichert mehr oder weniger gut die von dir erzeugte wärme. das können winddichte sachen ganz gut.
ansonsten denke ich, daß wir die weitgehend fehlende dampfdurchlässigkeit schon letztes jahr geklärt haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pixelquantec (23. Mai 2009)

Ja nur irgendjemand hatte den Fred wieder ausgegraben........Das Thema war eigentlich durch.


----------



## polo (23. Mai 2009)

ist vielleicht ein wenig wie weihnachten


----------



## Fullyrocker (4. Juni 2009)

Kann mir vielleicht jemand sagen wofür die beiden Klettlaschen neben dem Reißverschluß der Alp-X gedacht sind? Zur Befestigung am Rahmen? Dafür wären die Laschen aber zu klein. Andere Ideen?
Danke schonmal.


----------



## sharky (4. Juni 2009)

wer ne regenjacke aus den materialien kauft und denkt, er bleibt dabei trocken, hat was nicht verstanden


----------



## Obeliks (4. Juni 2009)

Fullyrocker schrieb:


> Kann mir vielleicht jemand sagen wofür die beiden Klettlaschen neben dem Reißverschluß der Alp-X gedacht sind? Zur Befestigung am Rahmen? Dafür wären die Laschen aber zu klein. Andere Ideen?
> Danke schonmal.



Unter der Reissverschlussabdeckung befindet sich parallel zum gesamten Reissverschluss ein ca. 2 cm breites Netzgewebe zur Belüftung.
Mit Hilfe der Klettlaschen kann die Abdeckung des Reissverschlusses zur Seite geklappt und befestigt werden, um die Belüftung zu "öffnen".

Ob das wirklich hilft, kann ich nicht beurteilen, da ich die AlpX-Jacke nur im Geschäft angeschaut, aber nicht gekauft habe.

ciao,
Dirk


----------



## pixelquantec (4. Juni 2009)

sharky schrieb:


> wer ne regenjacke aus den materialien kauft und denkt, er bleibt dabei trocken, hat was nicht verstanden


 
Wieso?

Im GA-Bereich funktioniert die super. Und wenn man den Berg hochkeucht und schwitzt wie ein Schwein ist es eh egal ob man nun vom eigenem Schweiß oder vom Regen naß ist.


----------



## Fullyrocker (4. Juni 2009)

Obeliks schrieb:


> Unter der Reissverschlussabdeckung befindet sich parallel zum gesamten Reissverschluss ein ca. 2 cm breites Netzgewebe zur Belüftung.
> Mit Hilfe der Klettlaschen kann die Abdeckung des Reissverschlusses zur Seite geklappt und befestigt werden, um die Belüftung zu "öffnen".
> 
> Ob das wirklich hilft, kann ich nicht beurteilen, da ich die AlpX-Jacke nur im Geschäft angeschaut, aber nicht gekauft habe.
> ...



OK, danke für die Info. Ist ja ein komisches feature. Die Klettlaschen befinden sich nur auf einer Seite, also kann die andere Seite der Reißverschlussabdeckung nicht befestigt werden und würde ggf. trotzdem rumflattern.


----------

